# User account canÃ‚Â´t access internet



## DemoDoG (Jul 9, 2009)

*User account canÂ´t access internet*

I have finally gathered the guts needed to persuade my girlfriend to install FreeBSD 7.2 on her laptop 

I have a little problem though, I canÂ´t access internet from the user account but it works from root. Have tried ping http://www.google.se and it just says that it canÂ´t resolve the adress, but it works in root account. I guess it has something to do with users priviliges? I did give it access to wheel group.

The interface is hso0 (mobile broadband).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Voltar (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you ping IPs? If so, check /etc/resolv.conf and make sure it's chmod'd 644.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay yeah that could be the case. Does the user account itself need access to resolv.conf? I thought that was handled by the system itself and then was used by account. Will try it when I get home.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2009)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> Does the user account itself need access to resolv.conf?


Yes. As Voltar noted the file permissions should be 644.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanx alot it helped! Since you are good at this I have another question. How do I in the easiest way give user account access to a usb camera with devide /dev/ugen0? It works if I SU to root first but would like to have user able to get pictures. I have seen some variants of ways but would like it simple, it doesnÂ´t have to be super-secure either.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jul 10, 2009)

Could it be I can just add this to /etc/devfs.rules:

```
[localrules=5]
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group operator
```

And then in /etc/rc.conf file:

```
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

Then simply just add user to group operator?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2009)

That should work.


----------

